# Онемение ног и промежности это навсегда?



## Наталья1281 (4 Апр 2018)

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста! В декабре сделала МРТ - грыжа l4l5  0.6 и l5s1 1.0 ставила системы эуфилин и дексаметазон, колола комплимент, афлутоп. Стало лучше - месяц ходила в бассейн. Февраль жила без болей и вот, без видимых причин- обострение! Сначала боль невыносимая- деклофинак, Кетонал( это вчера) сегодня онемели ноги до колен ватные, промежность. Приходил врач-терапевт сказала ставить системы эуфилин и дексаметазон, на прием к неврологу только 16.04. болей сейчас нет, может из-за уколов обезболивающих. Я боюсь что не будет ли поздно, пока на прием и если назначат операцию- я согласна на Все!!! Но можно ли медлить- я не хочу быть инвалидом, мне 36 двое детей! Помогите!!!!


----------



## Александра1981 (4 Апр 2018)

Наталья, здравствуйте! А задержки мочеиспускания у Вас нет?Может быть, Вам не ждать, а вызвать скорую и поехать в больницу?


----------



## Наталья1281 (4 Апр 2018)

У меня вчера только все онемело, задержек вроде нет, ну а в скорую я звонила- сказали вызывайте врача на дом, врач выписала системы, витамины, обезболивающее- в больницу я хотела лечь, а она говорит- кто ж с остеохондрозом в больницу ложится, так нам полгорода положить придется. Сказала после систем будет лучше- но я боюсь чтобы навсегда так не осталось


----------



## Александра1981 (4 Апр 2018)

Наталья, я бы на Вашем месте сказала, что онемела промежность и задержка мочи. Они обязаны с этим госпитализировать! Потому что при компрессии конского хвоста операцию надо делать в течение 2 суток.


----------



## Наталья1281 (4 Апр 2018)

Спасибо! Вызвала скорую, как вы посоветовали- сказали приедут- жду! Спасибо за совет


----------



## Александра1981 (4 Апр 2018)

Удачи Вам! Настаивайте на госпитализации, а там уже пусть разбираются.


----------



## Наталья1281 (4 Апр 2018)

Вернулась домой- не положили, сказали лечитесь пока дома- системы ставьте, нейрохирурга дежурного нет- днём приходите((


----------



## elena2015 (6 Апр 2018)

Всё как всегда к сожалению


----------

